# COMPETITION A FREE MILLTEK SYSTEM now closed



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

We will shortly be launching our competition for a free Milltek system of your choice for your TT....
To enter log on to our site www.uk-performance.com and register all your details....... and then sit back and wait!!!

We will draw the competition winner on the 1st of December.....just in time for christmas!!

My web master will have full details by friday of this week, so do not try to find it just yet........

good luck, this includes the brand new mk2 systems

karen


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Right here's another one of my dumb ass questions

Where do we register on the site?

Also servicing on TT's

Craig


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Is that you in your avatar, Karen?
You look very much like Shannon Doherty (which is a good thing, IMO).

Rogue


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

And other vehicles ?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

crooky225 said:


> Right here's another one of my dumb ass questions
> 
> Where do we register on the site?
> 
> ...


http://www.uk-performance.com/login.php tut tut :wink:


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

X4RCN said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> We will shortly be launching our competition for a free Milltek system of your choice for your TT....
> To enter log on to our site www.uk-performance.com and register all your details....... and then sit back and wait!!!
> ...


Registered but it didn't recognise me when I tried to login....did it again and still the same problem! :evil:


----------



## woofboxer (Sep 13, 2006)

Rogue said:


> Is that you in your avatar, Karen?
> You look very much like Shannon Doherty (which is a good thing, IMO).
> 
> Rogue


Smooth as Grade A sandpaper


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

You can if you like enter as a new customer and make sure you put the forum name in your details, this will automatically enter you in the competition or wait until friday when their will be a direct link to a competition page...

THE WEB PAGE FOR THE COMPETITION IS NOT DONE YET!!

FRIDAY AFTERNOON IT WILL BE DONE!!

MANY THANKS
karen

and yes it is me in the picture and compliments will get you everywhere!! :lol:

karen


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

X4RCN said:


> GUYS...... NOT UNTIL FRIDAY AFTERNOON DO YOU LOG IN!! :roll:
> 
> THE WEB PAGE FOR THE COMPETITION IS NOT DONE YET!!
> 
> karen


To late


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> crooky225 said:
> 
> 
> > Right here's another one of my dumb ass questions
> ...


Where was that [smiley=help.gif] , Cheers


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

X4RCN said:


> GUYS...... NOT UNTIL FRIDAY AFTERNOON DO YOU LOG IN!! :roll:
> 
> THE WEB PAGE FOR THE COMPETITION IS NOT DONE YET!!
> 
> karen


Why don't i read the whole thread first [smiley=behead.gif] 
Can i still be entered please, go on plllleeeeeeeaaaaaaaassssssssseeeeeeee :-*


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

crooky225 said:


> X4RCN said:
> 
> 
> > GUYS...... NOT UNTIL FRIDAY AFTERNOON DO YOU LOG IN!! :roll:
> ...


you can still be entered.....

If you want to book in for a service just call 01924 360260

karen


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

X4RCN said:


> crooky225 said:
> 
> 
> > X4RCN said:
> ...


Can I still be entered as well please


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> X4RCN said:
> 
> 
> > crooky225 said:
> ...


of course

karen


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

X4RCN said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > X4RCN said:
> ...


You are a star :-*


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Can i be added also please Shanon - sorry i mean Karen :lol:

D


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

M9fdb said:


> Can i be added also please Shanon - sorry i mean Karen :lol:
> 
> D


 :lol: sure!

karen


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Me too Karen, but how do you know who I am?

Joe 8)


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

hello everyone

i think the best thing is to log on tommorrow on the competition page when it is done in the afternoon and then all your details are registered, i will put a direct link to this thread and you can all click away!! 

karen


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Cheers karen,
Been and registered, will wait til tomorrow for comp site,is it sharon or karen :lol: :lol:


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i think the best thing is to log on tommorrow on the competition page when it is done in the afternoon and then all your details are registered, i will put a direct link to this thread and you can all click away!!
> 
> karen


Your a star Karen!...and a hotie too [smiley=gorgeous.gif] (Has that upped my chances of winning?  )


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

I think you should choose a Belgian winner :roll:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Rad TT said:


> Cheers karen,
> Been and registered, will wait til tomorrow for comp site,is it sharon or karen :lol: :lol:


karen :roll:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

here is the link guys.... good luck to you all!!!

http://www.uk-performance.com/ttcompetition.php

karen


----------



## Nic (Nov 8, 2005)

Of course it's Karen......she's way better looking than Shannon :-*


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

karen in and done that,think I'm in the draw, could you check please...many thanks..Rad TT


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Karen,

I registered a while ago but would still like to be entered into the competition please 

Pleeeeeaaaaassssse?

Joss.


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

ctgilles said:


> I think you should choose a Belgian winner :roll:


No CTgilles, its got to be a cornish winner as we always give the best write ups....... :wink: and maybe a free pastie, now steady on :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Karen, how many have applied for the comp already...???
cheers gordon


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Rad TT said:


> Karen, how many have applied for the comp already...???
> cheers gordon


hi gordon yes you have registered as too has mr crooky, who i beleive experienced some problems..... there are so far only 40 entries, you all have a good chance of winning so far.... good luck there is still time to register for those who haven't

karen


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Now tell me how I can bribe you :twisted:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

bribery mmmhhhhh!!! let me think :lol:

karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

still time to register guys....

karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

only a few weeks to go!

karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

i know i am talking to myself....

but only a few weeks left!

karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

ONLY ONE WEEK TO GO!! [smiley=drummer.gif]

KAREN


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

UK Performance said:


> ONLY ONE WEEK TO GO!! [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 
> KAREN


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

ctgilles said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > ONLY ONE WEEK TO GO!! [smiley=drummer.gif]
> ...


ha ha :wink:

karen


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Absolutely no idea how I missed this one!
Registered today and have everything crossed and I do mean _EVERYTHING_ Yes it is painfull!!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Thought you knew Rich!!

see you Friday

karen


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Just registered Karen 

My fingers are crossed as winning something is the only way I'll sneak any mods past the other half!! :wink: :twisted:

BTW, are you going to put a link to the TTF on your forums page? :roll:


----------



## alilongden (Apr 14, 2006)

Done 8)


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

thejepster said:


> Just registered Karen
> 
> My fingers are crossed as winning something is the only way I'll sneak any mods past the other half!! :wink: :twisted:
> 
> BTW, are you going to put a link to the TTF on your forums page? :roll:


WILL DO!

My list is endless of jobs to do :roll: 
karen


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ive registered,can you check im in please Karen :-* :wink:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

alilongden said:


> Done 8)


Ah you bet me to it!!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

thehornster said:


> Ive registered,can you check im in please Karen :-* :wink:


You most certainly are!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

only a few more days to go!!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

had a few more sign up!!
good luck

karen


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Can you check im in also cant miss this one [smiley=guitarist.gif]

Did register some time ago

[smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

check me too please as I registered before the competition started


----------



## bristewart (Jul 31, 2006)

Registered.
Fingers crossed for an early Xmas present


----------



## haxbyville (Feb 2, 2006)

registered hope it went in ok :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cant remember have I regested or not could you check for me please


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Will people please stop registering!! Don't you realise you are reducing my chances of winning??? :x :? :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

RichT said:


> Will people please stop registering!! Don't you realise you are reducing my chances of winning??? :x :? :lol: :wink:


Why dont you just regester again and again


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Cant remember have I regested or not could you check for me please


Andy you have registered yes!

karen


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > Will people please stop registering!! Don't you realise you are reducing my chances of winning??? :x :? :lol: :wink:
> ...


HMMMM!
Does that work Karen?? :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Karen

Spoke to you recently on the phone. I've registered; does that mean I'm automatically entered for the Milltek?

Joe (ttcool)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Karen

Spoke to you recently on the phone. I've registered; does that mean I'm automatically entered for the Milltek?

Joe (ttcool)


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

cant see where you register :?


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

pitzey said:


> cant see where you register :?


Good! 

Mods, please could you delete this thread as I find the reduced odds of being the winner very disturbing. :roll:


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

When is it drawn anyway ?


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

RichT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > RichT said:
> ...


I do not think so! :? 
but then again


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Testarossa said:


> When is it drawn anyway ?


1ST DECEMBER


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

a french guy's just entered the draw :roll:

not that I'm unhappy with my Blueflame 

Olivier


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

UK Performance said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Cant remember have I regested or not could you check for me please
> ...


Cheers Karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

The time is nearley nigh!


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

whooo hoooo [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

2 more days to go!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

just registered, fingers crossed


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2005)

Registered up, good luck all, sure does look nice.


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> 2 more days to go!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Hi Karen,
What time on Friday are you doing the draw?
Thanks
Rich


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

ONE MORE DAY TO GO!!!

Someone will be having a good christmas....

karen


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Karen,
What time are you doing the draw??


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

RichT said:


> Hi Karen,
> What time are you doing the draw??


Not sure ....i would like to think first thing, but every time i walk through the door, there is always something else to do.....

Keep you posted!!

karen

As it is christmas may give a few consulation prizes too!


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Karen..I'm pretty sure i registered but can't seem to find any sort of confirmation. Should i just register again??

Matt


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

The suspense is killing me!!!!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Will be drawn in the next hour [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Fingers crossed :-*


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

AND THE WINNER IS [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ME  8)


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

THE WINNER IS

Mr Steven Faulkner aka Faulky [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I will also be doing 3 runners up, with just a small prize stand by....................................................


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Gutted


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

enjoy!!

you lucky ba5tard


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Congrats Faulky, needless to say Im gutted


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

First runner up

Mr Craig Cruickshank aka crooky 225 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ragpot (Feb 20, 2005)

late entry.....

where's my name ????


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

2nd runner up

MR Andy Stevenson aka yellow TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Finally the 3rd runner up

Mr Jonathon Horn aka Hornster [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

2 reps but not me :roll:

What were the runner up prizes?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Congrats guys! (No real use to me as I have a Milltek! )


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> 2 reps but not me :roll:
> 
> What were the runner up prizes?


Blueflames :lol:

Or GTT 'Boost Controllers' :evil:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > 2 reps but not me :roll:
> ...


Only small prizes guys :?


----------



## smanaton (Aug 19, 2006)

how was the draw done, did you have to be rep or someone that posts a lot?


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

AWSOME


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

faulky said:


> AWSOME


Good skills!!!!....you can show it off at our next meet on 14th Dec!


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes too right ,see you there Rob. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Think that about sums it up for me.
Congratulations to the winners.
Back to saving my pennies!!!


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Well done the winner, 
and smaller winners, nice one and Two Rep's
Thanks Karen for running this draw, maybe next time...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> 2nd runner up
> Andy there ya go twice you havbe been lucky in one week. Heres a tip do the lottery this weekend :wink: First bit of luck was after you cried you didn't never catch any bargains and now this one. :roll: Your crying them home now  :lol:
> 
> MR Andy Stevenson aka yellow TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

cough **fix** cough


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

UK Performance said:


> 2nd runner up
> 
> MR Andy Stevenson aka yellow TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


A winner at last  thanks guys and gals


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

With 14200 posts you deserve a gift from someone :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd runner up
> ...


And me


----------

